# Ski Sundown - 12/7/08



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

Brian sent a few pics. These are from around 10 am. Sorry for the delay.  :lol: 

*powhunter on the Nor'easter bumps:*






*Lower Temptor:*





Looking sweet over there right now.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 7, 2008)

They were pretty sweet yesterday, can only imagine the fresh snow made them even better. I may try and get out for a few hours today / tonight with you guys.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> They were pretty sweet yesterday, can only imagine the fresh snow made them even better. I may try and get out for a few hours today / tonight with you guys.





nice !! ill be out there by 6PM


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Sundown was great this morning.  Brian and I skied from about 9:30AM to 12:10PM, sometimes with powhunter, sometimes by ourselves. The guys said the backsides of the bumps were a bit icy. Otherwise, the snow was fantastic. Light flakes falling. No crowds. Ideal day, IMHO. I had a blast going down Nor'Easter, especially when the trail was empty and I could use the whole trail. Confidence is returning!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2008)

great day out there today!!   Nice taking some runs with Carrie and that ZZ top dude!!  Bumps were pretty good some ice troughs to look out for, and the back sides were a little icy......little bigger and irregular than last week Wishful thinking but think they should groom em out and re seed  while they are closed this week  On my last run I became back seat and hit one of those wall bumps...became air borne and landed on my back...kinda sore so im prob gonna bag it for tonight.... Ran into greg and his daughter as I was leaving....you guys have fun tonight!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> great day out there today!!   Nice taking some runs with Carrie and that ZZ top dude!!  Bumps were pretty good some ice troughs to look out for, and the back sides were a little icy......little bigger and irregular than last week Wishful thinking but think they should groom em out and re seed  while they are closed this week  On my last run I became back seat and hit one of those wall bumps...became air borne and landed on my back...kinda sore so im prob gonna bag it for tonight.... Ran into greg and his daughter as I was leaving....you guys have fun tonight!!!!



I though there were some really funky lines about 1/3 of the way down. No matter what line I started on, I hit a certain point and was thrown to the right. There were a couple of walls that I just couldn't handle. But the last 2/3 of the run are pretty sweet and I was able to get in a very nice rhythm. I also thought there were some nice lines forming on the NorEaster bumps.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Brian was nice enough to grab some video of me today for my analysis.  There is some improvement, but I have a long way to go.

On Nor'Easter:


More to come as they process...


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Part 2 of me on Nor'Easter:


I have vid of Brian coming next...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2008)

Where's the music in the video?

If you keep getting out there like you've been you'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't do music in my videos. I have no time for that silliness. 

And thanks!  Now I just need to figure out what to do with my arms. 

Here's Brian on the Nor'Easter bumps:


And that's all I have. Spectacular, I know. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice out there today.  I'm leaving in a little bit for round two with my bump skis and clown poles.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

Had a nice couple hours with Abby. 3 runs on Little Joe and then a snack break. Then to the top and did Canyon Run and then another on Nor'easter. Both had nice snow on the side, but the middles were scratchy. Abby did fine on Canyon Run, but froze on lower Nor'easter. I think the narrowness of it freaked her out. I felt like that jackass dad as she limped down it crying much of the way. Yikes! We made it though and she was excited to highlight the new trails on her trail map. Hopefully Tom's Treat will be open next weekend and we'll just lap that and Canyon Run.

Gonna fuel up on a big meatloaf dinner my wife is cooking. I should be on skis again by 6:30.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian was nice enough to grab some video of me today for my analysis.  There is some improvement, but I have a long way to go.
> 
> On Nor'Easter:
> 
> ...





severine said:


> Part 2 of me on Nor'Easter:
> 
> 
> I have vid of Brian coming next...



I see some damn good skiing in there. Pretty well balanced. Just smooth it out a little and bring those hands in a bit closer and start working on some pole plants. Nice job! :beer:



severine said:


> I don't do music in my videos. I have no time for that silliness.
> 
> And thanks!  Now I just need to figure out what to do with my arms.
> 
> ...



I think I saw a steezy double pole plant right as you filled the frame. Radical! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think I saw a steezy double pole plant right as you filled the frame. Radical! :razz:


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't do music in my videos. I have no time for that silliness.
> 
> And thanks!  Now I just need to figure out what to do with my arms.
> 
> ...



You're already better at carving than at least half the CLITS...


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I see some damn good skiing in there. Pretty well balanced. Just smooth it out a little and bring those hands in a bit closer and start working on some pole plants. Nice job! :beer:


Thanks, Greg! I'm getting there... still have a lot of catching up to do to the rest of you. At least my confidence is returning. And yes, I need to figure out how to properly pole plant. :lol: I didn't even bother with my usual lame plants when I knew Brian was taping as I didn't want them broadcasted.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

Got back to the mountain about 6:30 and was greeted with some snowmaking blowing into the lot from the monster cannon they had running at the base. Brian pulled in as I was booting up. Took a run or two and bumped into MrMagic. Soon hooked up with Brian again and we all basically just lapped Temptor all night.

Bumps were, well, firm. Some glare ice troughs poking through as well. Still skiable for the most part though. Just light footing required and a good line selection. Definitely skill building bumps rather than ones you could let loose. That is except for MrMagic. He was ripping and airing out troughs on his new 105 mm waisted skis with ease. I forgot how good of a skier he is. Goose stompin' is definitely *not *his game.  Makes sense that he placed 2nd in the bump comp last March. We all also had fun popping off a small hit that formed along one of the snow cannon islands on Exhibition.

Around 9 pm 2knees showed up out of nowhere and we all took a few runs. Good times. Not stellar let 'em rip type bumps, but your standard good ole ice moguls. That's how the CLITS roll. :lol: We still hammered them out all night. Still great to have bumps in early December, no matter how gnarly. We're very fortunate. Toasted the night with a beer in the lounge afterward. Thanks Chris! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Good night overall.  I'm very sore and beat up from taking those spills on the ice.  My double ejection superman impression onto a large ice flow was not a good idea.  It was nice to get out with some friends and work on some ice bump technique, if I wasn't with Greg and MrMagic I probably would not have skied in the bumps the whole night.  I'm glad that I finally got their line figured out towards the end, it made things much more enjoyable.  

I have some video which I'll take a look at later today sometime.

Ending the night with a brew in the lounge was a nice way to cap it off, thanks again Chris!

Hopefully by Friday night I'll be able to move my left arm more than a couple of inches so I can bring my a-game to whatever gnarlyness Ski Sundown has to offer.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, you were taking some tumbles Brian. Hope your arm/shoulder feels better. I'm glad I never dropped yesterday. I can't imagine that those bumps were all that forgiving.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 8, 2008)

Carrie - VERY nice edging.  You're really gettin on them.

The only thing I can see to work on would be minor, just keep those arms in more on the turns.


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I see some damn good skiing in there. Pretty well balanced. Just smooth it out a little and bring those hands in a bit closer and start working on some pole plants. Nice job! :beer:


+1...better than I could do for sure.  Nice edging.

Biggest advice I would have at this point (because I know I need to correct this as well) is to take more time on your turns...people I see who are real smooth skiers appear to almost always be in a turn, even when they are carving big GS arcs.

Real nice work.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the positive words and suggestions, guys!  I feel like I'm starting to really get it this season. One of the things I kept saying to myself (out loud, yes) was "take your time!" with every turn. I'm getting better about not kicking the tails to quicken the turns, though I do slip into that when on sketchy terrain or when I'm not feeling comfortable. I'll get there.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 8, 2008)

welll, that was an interesting one hour of my life, thats for sure.

now i need to make things right.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 8, 2008)

i was at sundown from 4 to 4:45 yesterday.  i had the perfect storm of variables working against me.  the final straw was sliding off the back side of a bump and landing on my hip.  nothing serious but i did feel it for a spell that night.  i even saw tele nigel wipe out on temptor.  i don't think i would have enjoyed myself if i stayed last night.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like the bumps last night were brutal! Maybe that's why they were closed Friday night? Take it easy guys!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

The bumps are there, they must be skied.  Personal injury is inconsequential.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> welll, that was an interesting one hour of my life, thats for sure.
> 
> now i need to make things right.



Pat gets the hard core bumper award for driving over to ski for less than an hour on bumps that he knew were rather firm and icy in spots.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i was at sundown from 4 to 4:45 yesterday.  i had the perfect storm of variables working against me.  the final straw was sliding off the back side of a bump and landing on my hip.  nothing serious but i did feel it for a spell that night.  i even saw tele nigel wipe out on temptor.  i don't think i would have enjoyed myself if i stayed last night.



I got your voicemail, but with the wind roaring in the background I couldn't make out what you were saying. Something about the bumps being brutal... :lol:

It took me about probably 90 minutes to find any sort of groove on those bumps. And even then it only lasted an hour or so. Challenge level was pinned last night pretty much. The top 1/3 was actually pretty decent most of the night as the wind blew a bunch of LSGR back into the troughs every run. Some ugly glare ice troughs on the bottom few turns though. A few ice troughs eventually showed up on the bigger steeper bumps too. Still glad I went.

With warmth and rain on Wednesday, those bumps will be perfect. I would ski in pouring rain if they were open.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 8, 2008)

severine said:


> though I do slip into that when on sketchy terrain or when I'm not feeling comfortable. I'll get there.



We all do that.  No worries.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 8, 2008)

i would be back there on wed. in a heartbeat, with a little rain or warm weather, man those bumps would be awsome! still  a good night out


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have some video which I'll take a look at later today sometime.



Where's the video man? I need to check out my 2 o'clock twister in all its nighttime glory. :lol: Some nice dumper air last night! :razz:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice Job guys looks like u all had a great day ,   Carrie --  looks like you're really coming on -!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where's the video man? I need to check out my 2 o'clock twister in all its nighttime glory. :lol: Some nice dumper air last night! :razz:



I just watched the footage and it's pretty much useless.  The scene with you two getting air near the fan gun is so dark you can't make out anything.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I just watched the footage and it's pretty much useless.  The scene with you two getting air near the fan gun is so dark you can't make out anything.



Time for a video cam upgrade...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I don't see that happening anytime in the near future though...

If I could find a way to carry my camcorder easily I would have brought that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's the raw footage of Greg, which is probably the best out of what I got.  I have no way to edit it at work, sorry:

http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/vids/PC070025.MOV

EDIT - The "air shot":
http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/vids/PC070024.MOV

MrMagic:
http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/vids/PC070026.MOV
http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/vids/PC070027.MOV


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Here's the raw footage of Greg, which is probably the best out of what I got.  I have no way to edit it at work, sorry:
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/vids/PC070025.MOV
> 
> ...



Truly incredible footage.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Truly incredible footage.



I told you it was crap...


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I told you it was crap...



Stick to camera phone updates.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Stick to camera phone updates.



I have a camcorder on that too, but it would have been even worse...


----------

